# Bobcat Boxes



## oziedon (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a couple bobcats in the ceder swamp on my property. I was thinking about trying to trap one this year. I plan on using beaver meat in a box set because I could make the boxes at home and take them up with me. Is there anywhere I can get plans for said box, also any other info would be appriciated!!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Choose your trap first and then just build them to suit the size. They don't have to be elaborate, just cut two notches in the entrance for the springs to slide into. Get some lure too and something for eye appeal close to the set like a CD on a string hanging from a branch.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm not sure where your property is located, but i thought i might add that there is only an open season in the upper penninsula now. (even when the season was in the lower it was for foothold traps only). Another thing is to get your bobcat kill tags before hand.

mike


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Good info, didn't even cross my mind. Usually what crosses my mind is public land and conibears because of the risk factor.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

For the whole in the boxes my question about the dimensions was not how big to make the whole because of course you would want it no bigger than to fit the trap but what i was wondering about is how far off the ground to make the whole.. i would think fairly close to ground level because i didnt think they were too big but i wasnt sure. how far off the ground do you want the bottom of the coni.thanks~hawk


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Cofused a bit, but I'll try. Say you are going to use a #330. A #330 is 10"x10" inside dimension's. Make the box 12"x12" and you'd be all set. That way you will have an inch or so underneath it and above it and that way it won't freeze down.

I am assuming that you are just setting the boxes on the ground (that's what I'd do). They'll crouch down. Or if you can secure it on top of a fallen log.

Just a reminder, you cannot set a coni bigger than a #160 on dry public lands unless it is in the water or 4 feet above ground. Just wanted to throw that out in case you set on public land this year.

P.S. 40 lbs. a a really good cat.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yup i know about the 4 ft up thing from my originaly bobcat trappin post but ya that info helps me a little bit i was just wondering how high up the trap needed to be to make it comfy for the cat just too look in and get smacked so it wasnt too low to the ground or to high up to get in to.~hawk


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

You can build them with a "roof" over the opening too if you're worried about snow fall.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

uptracker said:


> Just a reminder, you cannot set a coni bigger than a #160 on dry public lands unless it is in the water or 4 feet above ground. Just wanted to throw that out in case you set on public land this year.


C'mon- that's not what the rule says- you forgot the second half that says "unless it is placed in a box or similar container inaccessible to dogs." 

The idea of the cubby box is to recess the trap far enough into the box that a dog can't stick his nose/head into the box far enough that he hits the trigger.

Also, a properly constructed box (especially in the case of a 160 or 220) would require the dog to lie down completly on his belly in order to be able to stick his head in. Your average lab or bird dog isn't going to be willing to do that.

The cubby's I've seen build for 160's are a 8" by 8" square and about 2 feet deep. The traps sits back in the box well over a foot. The idea is that the dog's shoulders will come up against the opening of the box before his nose hits the trigger. There was a good article in Fur Fish & Game a year or two ago- Title something like "Ten year Cubby's"

-Andrew


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I still wouldn't want to come across a CO and have him look at one like you mentioned. You know what would happen. You telling me a yorkie couldn't fit in that box? Plus, I wouldn't want to take a chance and I don't think a newbie should take the chance. If you got ahold of somebody's $2000.00 weimeriner, you know what would happen and you're name would be all over the place. Heck it just happened up here last year and the lady tried getting trapping banned in the whole county. It didn't hold up but you never know. 

If you want to give him dimensions for that type of box, go for it. Your call.


----------



## oziedon (Jun 10, 2005)

Im on private land, so I don't belive I will have any dogs around. Im taking from the posts that a 220 will be fine and if I make the box 2" bigger all the away around I should be fine. The only question I still have is someone posted that it only needs to be 2' deep? Just making sure that isn't a mistake.


----------

